# AKL Kidani Savannah Which Floor?



## Nolathyme (Feb 19, 2014)

What floor would you recommend at AKL Kidani? We have a savannah view.
I'm thinking we would want to be closer to the animals rather than being higher up and seeing more.


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 19, 2014)

*lobby level*

Since you have a savanna view, I would ask for lobby level, near community hall or lobby.  I looooove this resort, you really can't go wrong no matter where your room ends up being assigned.  

That said, I did notice more of a constant stream of animals around the lobby rather than at the far ends.  On one of my early stays I was on a higher floor and sometimes the trees can block the view of animal in the distance.  

Have a great time!


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 19, 2014)

We have an upcoming Savannah view.  Would I request a room near lobby to see the giraffes off our balcony?   I do understand that it is only a request.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 19, 2014)

I have had several views over the years... lobby level and above. Mostly, I have seen the LARGE animals. Took 12yo  nephew, we got the warthogs (small with some walking birds). I thought, great - I showed him pictures and they all had the big critters. I come with him and we get the dig in the dirt rodents.

He loved the unusual - could see the other animals off the lobby - would get up in the middle of the night and sit on the balcony to watch "his animals dig around". Plus, he could see Mt Everest's snow ...


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 19, 2014)

schiff1997 said:


> We have an upcoming Savannah view.  Would I request a room near lobby to see the giraffes off our balcony?   I do understand that it is only a request.



The only place the giraffes do not go is the Pembe Savanna.  You will see giraffes anywhere on the Sunset Savanna.  It can't hurt to request near the lobby, and a certain floor, besides the great view I find it convenient to the pool, community hall, and the buses. DVC does a great job of trying to honor requests even though they do not guarantee it.   

I agree with Linda regarding the more unique smaller animals on the Pembe Savanna, they are fun to watch.  I believe it is a red river hog or warthog, but I could be wrong.  The view that way is really nice.


----------



## huchowsj (Feb 21, 2014)

*Lobby Level*

Well I joined this site to let you know, my family and I just got back from Disney on the 17th and spent 6 nights at Animal Kingdom Kidani.  If your going with a one bedroom, we had lobby level room 7674, it was a quarter mile walk to the lobby (helps to burn off the buffets) but the room was beautiful and we always had animals in the morning everyday and most of the day from zebras to giraffes plus lots of birds.  

Enjoy your trip.


----------

